# lsusb Issue

## KWhat

when i run lsusb all i get is the following even when items are plugged in.  Usb is enabled in the bios and I have configured the kernel or as much of it as i know how.  Anyone know why usb is just not working???

```
 # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

```
dmesg | grep -u usb

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

usbmon: debugfs is not available

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

usbcore: registered new driver snd-usb-audio

usbcore: deregistering driver snd-usb-audio

usbcore: registered new driver snd-usb-audio
```

```
lspci | grep -i usb

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller

```

----------

## asiB4

it appears you have 3 usb ports...have you gotten the same results trying different ports? looks like you have one usb2 and two usb1...are you trying to put usb2 devices in the usb1 ports? what type of devices are you trying to use? could you post your usb device driver section of your kernel .config, and we can take a gander at it.

----------

